
If you are a tribal resident, you get a PO Box, not a street address - DoreenMichele
https://twitter.com/AmericanIndian8/status/1051166929770164225
======
masonic
"You can only vote with a street address" is false.

~~~
DerekL
Read this:

[https://www.cbsnews.com/news/north-dakota-voter-id-law-
uphel...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/north-dakota-voter-id-law-upheld-by-
supreme-court-could-affect-senate-race/)

